# How to quiet Lone Wolf sticks?



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

I had the same problem and this is what I did. I got some bed liner spray from Advanced Auto and sprayed them down. Worked great. When you clank them together they just "thud" instead of "clank." Like banging two pieces of wood together instead of sounding like tuning forks. You could also go with some UCR's and get rid of the buckles all together.


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

*Different Brand*

I have a different brand but I filled my tubing with the spray foam in a can and wrapped them with athletic tape. I think the spray foam by itself would have done the job though (I had already wrapped mine) The spray foam was cheap and fast. Seems to really deaden the sound.


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

Get some pipe insulation and zip tie it to the steps.


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

UCRs


----------



## WVU08 (Jan 21, 2009)

*UCR's*

What is UCR's an acronym for?

(sorry, the mind is cashed from working all week)


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

Here is the link. You will save weight as well.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=664190


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I noticed the same problem . I just got a set to try this year. I may put some camo tape
on them . HCH did this with ultimate camo tape and it looked great. can't find his pics maybe he will see this and post them


----------



## WVU08 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the link...i may have to order a few ropes if i dont like the straps that come with them


----------



## Gloomis (Sep 9, 2009)

Great advice, guys.


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Check out Sportsman's Guide 4 rolls of digital camo tape for $20...More than enough to cover the sticks...It sticks to itself and not the sticks...No mess to clean up if you decide to take it off. First season with mine...


----------



## MnHunter82 (Dec 4, 2009)

I used no mar camo tape. its thinner than other tapes and it deadened the sound. so I imagine almost any tape will deaden the sound. I want to put spray foam inside the sticks but i heard that it will make them heavy. Im not sure how cuz it cant weight that much. maybe It will hold onto water if it gets wet. I might just add the foam to the ends and use only a little.


----------

